# días-hombre



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, 

Es correcto " La construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 días-hombre
en total.


Hiro Sasaki .


----------



## Ludaico

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> Es correcto " La construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 días-hombre
> en total.
> Hiro Sasaki .



Hola, Hiro Sasaki:
No sé si es correcta, pero se entiende perfectamente. Significa que sumando los jornales (paga *diaria *de *un* obrero) que se han pagado, da la cifra expresada. Suponiendo que todos los días trabajaba el mismo número de obreros, por ejemplo 2.600 0breros, la obra duró 1.000 días. Reduciéndolo al absurdo, si en la obra trabajó solo un obrero, quiere decirse que ésta duró dos millones seiscientos mil días.
Saludos.


----------



## Pixidio

Preferiría algo más explícito como "la empresa requirió del trabajo diario de tantos hombres". No comparto la interpretación de Ludaico (aunque no estoy seguro de entender completamente su razonamiento). 

Yo no relaciono para nada tu frase con el jornal. Podría entenderla como el trabajo de 2600 hombres por día, el trabajo de un hombre durante 2600 días o el trabajo de 2600 hombres durante 2600 días. En fin, y resumiendo: para mí no es correcta porque es ambigua. Como ves, con dos respuestas tenés cuatro interpretaciones posibles.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Muchas gacias,

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Pixidio said:


> Preferiría algo más explícito como "la empresa requirió del trabajo diario de tantos hombres". No comparto la interpretación de Ludaico (aunque no estoy seguro de entender completamente su razonamiento).
> 
> Yo no relaciono para nada tu frase con el jornal. Podría entenderla como el trabajo de 2600 hombres por día, el trabajo de un hombre durante 2600 días o el trabajo de 2600 hombres durante 2600 días. En fin, y resumiendo: para mí no es correcta porque es ambigua. Como ves, con dos respuestas tenés cuatro interpretaciones posibles.



Por ejemplo, la cantidad de labor invertida en la construcción de una pirámide se puede estimar más precisamente con " dias x el número de personas " que 
decir " xxxx personas se dedicaron a la construcción ".
 
**** Abre un hilo en el foro correspondiente. Gracias. Martine (Mod...)


Saludos

Hiro


----------



## Pixidio

Un día hombre, según eso es la cantidad de trabajo de un hombre en una jornada laboral (si la jornada es el día, el tipo se muere a la semana). 

Tu última frase yo la diría: el trabajo demandó la labor diaria de veintiséis mil obreros.


----------



## clares3

Hola
Hay lugares en España en que la extensión de una tierra se mide por "días de buey" en el sentido de los días que debe trabajar un buey para dejarlos arados. La expresión debatida la entiendo a la primera, como ha dicho Ludaico: 2.600.000 días hombre entendido como 2.600.000 jornadas de trabajo de un hombre.


----------



## Ludaico

Pixidio said:


> Un día hombre, según eso es la cantidad de trabajo de un hombre en una jornada laboral (si la jornada es el día, el tipo se muere a la semana).
> 
> Tu última frase yo la diría: el trabajo demandó la labor diaria de veintiséis mil obreros.



Una jornada (de ahí jornal y jornalero) de trabajo es un día de trabajo, que consiste en una cantidad de entre 7 y 8 horas. Nadie en su sano juicio puede llegar a pensar que una jornada sea de 24 horas. Hay quien trabaja 24 horas seguidas, pero no le cuentan estas horas como una jornada, sino como tres o cuatro.



1.500


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Hola, se sobreentinde que un hombre debe acostarse, comer, e ir al baño. Si quiere decir más precisamente,
se dice "horas'hombre". Unos trabajan tres horas, otros trabajan doce horas.  Pero, se puede calcular el total de
las horas de la gente dedicada a un determinado trabajo.

http://www.linguee.es/espanol-ingles/traduccion/d%EDas+hombre.html
Auí, hay muchos ehemplos de "días-hombre. Se sobreentiende que un hombre trabaja siete o ocho horas, porque es una jornada 
de trabajo normal. Se puede sacar las horas de trabajo aunque no sea precias.

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Lord Darktower

Ya, ya me dirán que suena a muy castizo, pero es la palabra que viene que ni pintada: *jornal*. "Esa obra requirió 2 600 000 jornales".


> *jornal**.*
> (Del prov. _jornal_, der. del lat. _diurnus_).
> *1.* m. Estipendio que gana el trabajador por cada día de trabajo.
> *2.* m. Este mismo trabajo.


Del DRAE.


----------



## Vampiro

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Es correcto " La construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 días-hombre
> en total.


No, Hiro, no me parece correcta, hay una mezcla de conceptos ahí.  Pero se entiende.
“Fuerza de trabajo”, dejando de lado el concepto marxista del término, son las personas; “días-hombre” es una unidad de medición de tiempo trabajado.
No tiene que ver con salarios pagados, sino con tiempo trabajado, pero en rigor una cosa se traduce en la otra en países civilizados.
El concepto ya lo explicaron bastante bien: si algo demanda 1200 días-hombre, un hombre lo hará en 1200 días, 10 lo harán en 120, y así hasta el supuesto, absurdo, de que 1200 lo harán en un día.
Se me hace muy extraño el concepto de “día-hombre”, lo usual es “hora-hombre”; todo se mide en horas, hasta los índices de accidentabilidad “Hoy completamos cinco millones de horas sin accidentes con tiempo perdido” es una frase absolutamente cotidiana para mí, y ese “cinco millones de horas” debe entenderse como “horas-hombre”, no que se completaron 555.556 jornadas de trabajo (de nueve horas) sin accidentes.
En resumen, tu frase está mal, se entiende, y debería ser: "La construcción requirió 2.600.000 días-hombre, desarrollados por una fuerza de trabajo de xxx personas.”
Saludos.
_


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> Ya, ya me dirán que suena a muy castizo, pero es la palabra que viene que ni pintada: *jornal*. "Esa obra requirió 2 600 000 jornales".
> 
> Del DRAE.



Sí, milord, es lo que ya se dijo en el aporte #2.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Vampiro said:


> No, Hiro, no me parece correcta, hay una mezcla de conceptos ahí.  Pero se entiende.
> “Fuerza de trabajo”, dejando de lado el concepto marxista del término, son las personas; “días-hombre” es una unidad de medición de tiempo trabajado.
> No tiene que ver con salarios pagados, sino con tiempo trabajado, pero en rigor una cosa se traduce en la otra en países civilizados.
> El concepto ya lo explicaron bastante bien: si algo demanda 1200 días-hombre, un hombre lo hará en 1200 días, 10 lo harán en 120, y así hasta el supuesto, absurdo, de que 1200 lo harán en un día.
> Se me hace muy extraño el concepto de “día-hombre”, lo usual es “hora-hombre”; todo se mide en horas, hasta los índices de accidentabilidad “Hoy completamos cinco millones de horas sin accidentes con tiempo perdido” es una frase absolutamente cotidiana para mí, y ese “cinco millones de horas” debe entenderse como “horas-hombre”, no que se completaron 555.556 jornadas de trabajo (de nueve horas) sin accidentes.
> En resumen, tu frase está mal, se entiende, y debería ser: "La construcción requirió 2.600.000 días-hombre, desarrollados por una fuerza de trabajo de xxx personas.”
> Saludos.
> _



No comprendo bien " 2.600.000 días-hombre, desarrollados por una fuerza de trabajo de x*xx personas.*”
Algunas personas que no trabajan ninguna hora en algunos días, y por eso,  " 2.600.000 días-hombre" indica 2.600.000 dias x 1 persona,
y no  s necesario indicar cuátas personas se dedicaron a un trabajo. Se indica solo el total de los dias trabajos. 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

http://www.linguee.es/espanol-ingles/traduccion/d%EDas+hombre.html

Nuevamente lea ejemplos de la oración con "xxxx dias-hombre.", no se acompañan con las frases 
que me arecen rebuscdas ni redundantes. Me parecen que las oraciones son corectas y claras.


Saludos 

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Vampiro

Hiro Sasaki said:


> No comprendo bien " 2.600.000 días-hombre, desarrollados por una fuerza de trabajo de x*xx personas.*”
> Algunas personas que no trabajan ninguna hora en algunos días, y por eso,  " 2.600.000 días-hombre" indica 2.600.000 dias x 1 persona,
> y no  s necesario indicar cuátas personas se dedicaron a un trabajo. Se indica solo el total de los dias trabajos.


¿No comprendes bien, o tienes otra opinión?, porque son dos cosas distintas.
En cuanto a tu consulta, depende de lo que quieras decir.
Si sólo te interesa informar cuántos días-hombre se necesitaron para tal o cual trabajo, entonces basta con ese dato.  Si además quieres completar la información diciendo cuántas personas desarrollaron esa labor, entonces agregas el resto; depende de ti.
Que algunos no trabajen es un dato irrelevante, porque igual forman parte de la fuerza de trabajo contratada y cuentan para la estadística.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Ludaico said:


> Sí, milord, es lo que ya se dijo en el aporte #2.


Pues sí, Sr. Ludaico, ya somos dos. A ver hasta dónde llegamos reivindicando que  'man-day' es el trabajo que hace un hombre en un día, y a eso en español se le llama *jornal*. Desde hace un montonazo de tiempo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Más que _jornal_, se dice *jornada*. *Jornal* viene siendo lo que se gana _en una jornada _de trabajo. La miseria que queda de la plusvalía para quien la genera, es decir para el trabajador.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No entro ni salgo en la corrección gramatical de la frase ni en su análisis según la dialéctica marxista. 
2.600.000 días/hombre se entiende, pero tiene el serio inconveniente de la imprecisión, porque un día (entendido como jornada laboral) no tiene el mismo número de horas de trabajo en todas partes y en todo tiempo. Así que es mejor, y más usual según mi no corta experiencia profesional, que ese dato se exprese en horas hombre, aunque para el caso concreto que nos ocupa nos vayamos a una cifra de 8 dígitos.


----------



## Maximino

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No entro ni salgo en la corrección gramatical de la frase ni en su análisis según la dialéctica marxista.
> 2.600.000 días/hombre se entiende, pero tiene el serio inconveniente de la imprecisión, porque un día (entendido como jornada laboral) no tiene el mismo número de horas de trabajo en todas partes y en todo tiempo. Así que es mejor, y más usual según mi no corta experiencia profesional, que ese dato se exprese en horas hombre, aunque para el caso concreto que nos ocupa nos vayamos a una cifra de 8 dígitos.




Completamente de acuerdo, porque quizá esa fuerza de trabajo de dos millones quinietos mil días-hombre (jornadas/hombre) sea solamente una equivalencia, una cifra obtenida a partir de estándares de horas de trabajo por día y de eficiencia considerados como normales o estándar. A lo mejor se usó una fuerza de trabajo de tres millones de días-hombre de operarios 16.67% menos eficientes que el estándar internacional de referencia. O tal vez, si el día-hombre estándar es de ocho horas, se emplearon 1 666 667 días-hombre de 12 horas a eficiencia estándar. 
Digo esto porque estas cifras suelen ser equivalencias que permiten las comparaciones y no valores estrictamente reales.



Saludos


----------



## Ludaico

XiaoRoel said:


> Más que _jornal_, se dice *jornada*. *Jornal* viene siendo lo que se gana _en una jornada _de trabajo. La miseria que queda de la plusvalía para quien la genera, es decir para el trabajador.



Es correcto lo que dices, pero además:



> *jornal**.*
> (Del prov. _jornal_, der. del lat. _diurnus_).
> 
> *1.* m. Estipendio que gana el trabajador por cada día de trabajo.*2.* m. *Este mismo trabajo*.


----------



## -CAIN-

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es correcto " La construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 días-hombre
> en total.
> Hiro Sasaki .



Hola

En mi trabajo no usamos días hombre, pero sí horas hombre (HH), así que se entiende perfectamente.
Te sugiero no utilizar el guion (días hombre), ya que no es necesario.

Saludos


----------



## -CAIN-

Lord Darktower said:


> Ya, ya me dirán que suena a muy castizo, pero es la palabra que viene que ni pintada: *jornal*. "Esa obra requirió 2 600 000 jornales".
> 
> Del DRAE.



Me parece estupendo.
Siempre había relacionado jornal exclusivamente con la remuneración, pero es perfecto para reemplazar día hombre.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Hay lugares en España donde los predios se medían en jornales, una medida convencional que era la media de lo que un hombre cavaba o araba en una jornada de trabajo; aunque ahora se midan en hectáreas, es todavía corriente referirse a ellos en jornales.
He visto escrituras en jornales, yugadas, almudes, hanegadas, fanegas, estadales, mollos, ....

P.S. Y ahora recuerdo, de mi estancia en Canarias, el celemín, el cuartillo y el saco o el quintal de papas.

Volviendo a jornal, es tanto el salario de un día de trabajo, como el trabajo hecho en un día, o una medida agraria. Por tanto jornal no es una magnitud muy adecuada para definir la unidad día/hombre o día hombre.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No entro ni salgo en la corrección gramatical de la frase ni en su análisis según la dialéctica marxista.
> 2.600.000 días/hombre se entiende, pero tiene el serio inconveniente de la imprecisión, porque un día (entendido como jornada laboral) no tiene el mismo número de horas de trabajo en todas partes y en todo tiempo. Así que es mejor, y más usual según mi no corta experiencia profesional, que ese dato se exprese en horas hombre, aunque para el caso concreto que nos ocupa nos vayamos a una cifra de 8 dígitos.


De acuerdo, es lo que dije en mi primer posteo, lo usual es hora-hombre.
Pero como la consulta se hizo por lo otro me remití a explicar el concepto, que para el caso es lo mismo.



Maximino said:


> Completamente de acuerdo, porque quizá esa fuerza de trabajo de dos millones quinietos mil días-hombre (jornadas/hombre) sea solamente una equivalencia, una cifra obtenida a partir de estándares de horas de trabajo por día y de eficiencia considerados como normales o estándar. A lo mejor se usó una fuerza de trabajo de tres millones de días-hombre de operarios 16.67% menos eficientes que el estándar internacional de referencia. O tal vez, si el día-hombre estándar es de ocho horas, se emplearon 1 666 667 días-hombre de 12 horas a eficiencia estándar.
> Digo esto porque estas cifras suelen ser equivalencias que permiten las comparaciones y no valores estrictamente reales.
> Saludos


Estimado la eficiencia no tiene nada que ver en este cuento.  “Hora hombre” es un dato duro, y se contabiliza de la misma manera la hora del que se desloma de sol a sol como la del que se pasa la mitad del día dando vueltas por la obra sin pelar un ajo.
Si una obra demandó dos millones de horas hombre, eso significa que una determinada cantidad de personas completó esa cantidad de horas para finalizar la tarea.
Y los valores son estrictamente reales, de otro modo no son comparables.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es correcto " La construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 días-hombre
> en total.
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki .


Es demasiado ambiguo. Más concreto es decir hora hombre, horas hombre:

Unidad de medida establecida en función del trabajo realizado por un hombre normal durante una hora. Sirve para fijar los presupuestos de actividad como medida de productividad, especialmente cuando hay empleados a tiempo parcial o cuando la plantilla no está formada por un número más o menos fijo de personas. 

http://www.economia48.com/spa/d/hora-hombre/hora-hombre.htm


----------



## Maximino

Vampiro said:


> Estimado la eficiencia no tiene nada que ver en este cuento. “Hora hombre” es un dato duro, y se contabiliza de la misma manera la hora del que se desloma de sol a sol como la del que se pasa la mitad del día dando vueltas por la obra sin pelar un ajo.
> Si una obra demandó dos millones de horas hombre, eso significa que una determinada cantidad de personas completó esa cantidad de horas para finalizar la tarea.
> Y los valores son estrictamente reales, de otro modo no son comparables.
> _




Vale decir que para ti es totalmente equivalente y comparable 2 000 000 de horas/hombre con la mitad de la gente dando vueltas a 2 000 000 de horas/hombre con toda la gente trabajando. Curioso.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Ludaico said:


> Es correcto lo que dices, pero además
> 
> jornal.
> (Del prov. jornal, der. del lat. diurnus).
> 
> 
> 1. m. Estipendio que gana el trabajador por cada día de trabajo.2. m. Este mismo trabajo.
> 
> :



Claro, es lo mismo que dije en el aporte #10.

Y desconfíen del término hora-hombre (qué horror), está en revisión en el último convenio. Pasará a llamarse minuto-hombre.


----------



## Vampiro

Maximino said:


> Vale decir que para ti es totalmente equivalente y comparable 2 000 000 de horas/hombre con la mitad de la gente dando vueltas a 2 000 000 de horas/hombre con toda la gente trabajando. Curioso.


Por supuesto que son comparables, son fríos números.  No veo dónde está lo "curioso".
Si pones a dos empresas a hacer trabajos similares y se da la situación que planteas, claramente una de ellas tiene serios defectos estructurales y hay que despedir a unos cuantos pelotudos, comenzando por el jefe de obra.  Pero el dato concreto, el que importa, el que cuenta para lo que se consultó en el hilo, es que ambas tardaron 2.000.000 de horas hombre, es decir, el costo final de la obra terminada es el mismo.



Lord Darktower said:


> Y desconfíen del término hora-hombre (qué horror), está en revisión en el último convenio. Pasará a llamarse minuto-hombre.


No lo diga muy fuerte Mylord, no lo vaya a escuchar algún "creativo".
_


----------



## duvija

Yo entendí la expresión construida como 'años luz' y me dije para mis adentros (como es normal) que era correcta. Recién veo las discrepancias, pero me sigue pareciendo sensata.


----------



## Erreconerre

Lord Darktower said:


> Claro, es lo mismo que dije en el aporte #10.
> 
> Y desconfíen del término hora-hombre (qué horror), está en revisión en el último convenio. Pasará a llamarse minuto-hombre.



Yo desconfío más de días hombre, porque ni siquiera en un mismo país se ha trabajado siempre el mismo número de horas en un día  y tampoco en todos los países del mundo se trabaja el mismo número de horas al día. 
En cambio, en todos los lugares del mundo una hora hombre ha sido y es el trabajo de un hombre durante una hora.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Lord Darktower said:


> Claro, es lo mismo que dije en el aporte #10.
> 
> Y desconfíen del término hora-hombre (qué horror), está en revisión en el último convenio. Pasará a llamarse minuto-hombre.



.... o fracción.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Vista la deriva del hilo, es preciso reorientarse en el sentido de la sencilla pregunta de Sasaki sobre la corrección de esta frase (por cierto sin contexto):


> La construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 días-hombre


Parece que una redacción en lengua llana sería podría ser algo así como:


> La/esta/su construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 jornadas laborales.
> O con otra redacción: Para construírlo/a se necesitó/necesitaron 2.600.000 jornadas de trabajo/laborales.


----------



## Maximino

XiaoRoel said:


> [...]Parece que una redacción en lengua llana sería podría ser algo así como:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La/esta/su construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 jornadas laborales.
Click to expand...



Me parece bien en la medida de que se explicite cuántas horas comprende una ‘jornada laboral’ porque de otro modo seguimos en la misma ambigüedad.



Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Me baso en la media moderna de ocho horas para una jornada. Es el estándar aceptado por la ONU.


----------



## Maximino

XiaoRoel said:


> Me baso en la media moderna de ocho horas para una jornada. Es el estándar aceptado por la ONU.




De ese modo te secundo completamente.

Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Xiao, doy por supuesto que la frase "Para construírlo/a se necesitó/necesitaron 2.600.000 jornadas de trabajo/laborales." es correcta porque cuidas mucho lo que escribes, pero me suena mal el verbo en singular 'Para construirlo se necesitó 2.600.000 jornadas...' ¿Puedes confirmarlo y explicar esa aparente discordancia de número?


----------



## Vampiro

XiaoRoel said:


> Vista la deriva del hilo, es preciso reorientarse en el sentido de la sencilla pregunta de Sasaki sobre la corrección de esta frase (por cierto sin contexto):
> 
> Parece que una redacción en lengua llana sería podría ser algo así como:


Xiao,
La pregunta de Hiro es sencilla y sencillas fueron las respuestas que le dieron solución en dos o tres posteos; pero las ganas de enrevesarlo parecen ser más poderosas.
Esto no es un problema de gramática, es un problema de conceptos.
No es lo mismo una “jornada laboral” que un “día hombre” (eso dejando de lado que ya se dijo ad vomitum que lo usual es “hora hombre”)
Si tienes a cien personas trabajando, en una semana habrán completado cinco jornadas laborales, pero los “días hombre” trabajados serán quinientos, ¿se entiende la diferencia?
Por otro lado hay un error (grueso) al decir “fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 días hombre” (“fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 jornadas laborales”, en tu versión), porque fuerza de trabajo son las personas, no los días.
Lo que se ha estado explicando está de acuerdo al lenguaje utilizado en todos los departamentos de recursos humanos que he conocido a lo largo de más de treinta años en obras de gran envergadura en varios países.  Es el mismo lenguaje que se utiliza en informes de obra, en artículos especializados y hasta en reportajes cuando el periodista sabe de lo que habla.
Tu versión está correctísima desde el punto de vista gramatical, pero los números no cuadran.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Erreconerre

XiaoRoel said:


> Me baso en la media moderna de ocho horas para una jornada. Es el estándar aceptado por la ONU.


Pero no todos se basan en la media moderna, sobre todo ahora que, con las reformas laborales, en mi país es posible contratarse por horas. Yo he trabajo en lugares en donde es obligatorio trabajar jornadas de 10 y 12 horas diarias; desde luego que se gana más sueldo, pero jornadas de 10 y 12 horas son obligatorias.
En cambio, quien sufre un accidente de tránsito, por ejemplo, y paga una fianza con jornadas de trabajo comunitario puede hacer su trabajo de una jornada en dos o tres horas, lo que tarde para, por ejemplo, pintar los escalones de una escuela.
Sigo pensando que no es muy preciso hablar de jornadas o días hombre.


----------



## francisgranada

Yo lo entiendo así:

Supongamos una construcción que requiere 80 horas hombre.  Es decir 2 personas completan la construcción en 40 horas (trabajando contínuamente). 
La misma contrucción requiere 10 días hombre, porque diariamente trabajan (por ejemplo) 8 horas. Es decir 2 personas completan la construcción en 5 cinco dias.
La misma contrucción requiere 2 semanas hombre, porque una semana contiene 5 días/jornadas laborales. Es decir 2 personas completan la construcción en una semana.

Por consecuencia, un día hombre no equivale a 24 horas hombre, pues tanto la expresión _día hombre _como _hora hombre_ tienen sentido y su uso práctico depende de lo que se quiere expresar concretamente.


----------



## Erreconerre

francisgranada said:


> Yo lo entiendo así:
> 
> Supongamos una construcción que requiere 80 horas hombre.  Es decir 2 personas completan la construcción en 40 horas (trabajando contínuamente).
> La misma contrucción requiere 10 días hombre, porque diariamente trabajan (por ejemplo) 8 horas. Es decir 2 personas completan la construcción en 5 cinco dias.
> La misma contrucción requiere 2 semanas hombre, porque una semana contiene 5 días/jornadas laborales. Es decir 2 personas completan la construcción en una semana.
> 
> Por consecuencia, un día hombre no equivale a 24 horas hombre, pues tanto la expresión _día hombre _como _hora hombre_ tienen sentido y su uso práctico depende de lo que se quiere expresar concretamente.


_
Hora hombre_ no tiene más que una interpretación, sin tomar en cuenta lo que se quiera decir o lo que no se quiera decir. En cambio, _dia hombre_ tiene muchas formas de interpretarlo, y ninguna tiene menos validez que otra.


----------



## Vampiro

Erreconerre said:


> _
> Hora hombre_ no tiene más que una interpretación, sin tomar en cuenta lo que se quiera decir o lo que no se quiera decir. En cambio, _dia hombre_ tiene muchas formas de interpretarlo, y ninguna tiene menos validez que otra.


Formas de interpretarlo tiene una sola.
Lo que tiene muchos son posibles valores (en cantidad de horas laborables)
Me aburrió este hilo.
Punto pelota.
_


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es correcto " La construcción requirió una fuerza de trabajo de 2.600.000 días-hombre
> en total.
> 
> 
> Hiro Sasaki .


El Sr. Hiro ya estará en otras cosas, pero la definición que da el María Moliner sobre _jornal _ahorra muchos comentarios de este hilo:


> 2 Tiempo de trabajo prestado en un día por una persona: "Se necesitarán para la obra unos cincuenta jornales". Jornada.



Su frase, Sr. Hiro, -y desde mi único punto de vista- está la mar de bien cambiándose por: "La construcción requirió         2 600 000 jornales". Pero esto está ahora muy catetamente dicho porque en su día un traductor holgazán optó por calcar una expresión inglesa en vez de tomarse el trabajo de encontrar la equivalente en nuestro idioma.


----------



## Gabriel

Déjense de tantas vueltas. La hora-hombre o el día-hombre son unidades matemáticas perfectamente definidas (aunque la equivalencia entre ambas puede variar en función de cuántas horas tenga una jornada laboral) y similares, desde el punto de vista funcional, al kilogramo-metro (también conocido como kilográmetro):
1 kilogramo-metro = 1 kilogramo x metro
1 hora-hombre = 1 hora x hombre
1 día-hombre = 1 día x hombre

¿Cómo funciona?

Según el proyecto, se estima que la construcción de la autopista requerirá 2.600.000 días-hombre.

a) ¿Qué personal se necesita si hay que realizar dicha obra en 1000 días?
b) ¿Cuánto tiempo se tardará en realizar la obra si se cuenta con una dotación de 1000 hombres?

a) 2.600.000 día x hombre / 1.000 día = 2.600 hombre (observar cómo se simplifica día del numerador con día del denominador y las unidades nos quedan en hombre)
b) 2.600.000 día x hombre / 1.000 hombre = 2.600 día.

Para una obra de terminada trabajaron 150 hombres durante 20 días. ¿Cuántos días-hombre se requirieron?
150 hombre x 20 día = 3.000 día x hombre.

¿Se entiende?


----------



## Ludaico

Gabriel said:


> Déjense de tantas vueltas. La hora-hombre o el día-hombre...
> ¿Se entiende?


Yo sí lo entiendo. De hecho, uno de los ejemplos que pones ya lo puse en el primer aporte (#2) en contestación al que inició el hilo. Desde entonces está contestada la pregunta inicial. Todo lo que ha venido después se puede calificar como "_ganas de marear la perdiz_".
Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Gabriel said:


> Déjense de tantas vueltas. La hora-hombre o el día-hombre son unidades matemáticas perfectamente definidas (aunque la equivalencia entre ambas puede variar en función de cuántas horas tenga una jornada laboral) y similares, desde el punto de vista funcional, al kilogramo-metro (también conocido como kilográmetro):
> 1 kilogramo-metro = 1 kilogramo x metro
> 1 hora-hombre = 1 hora x hombre
> 1 día-hombre = 1 día x hombre
> 
> ¿Cómo funciona?
> 
> Según el proyecto, se estima que la construcción de la autopista requerirá 2.600.000 días-hombre.
> 
> a) ¿Qué personal se necesita si hay que realizar dicha obra en 1000 días?
> b) ¿Cuánto tiempo se tardará en realizar la obra si se cuenta con una dotación de 1000 hombres?
> 
> a) 2.600.000 día x hombre / 1.000 día = 2.600 hombre (observar cómo se simplifica día del numerador con día del denominador y las unidades nos quedan en hombre)
> b) 2.600.000 día x hombre / 1.000 hombre = 2.600 día.
> 
> Para una obra de terminada trabajaron 150 hombres durante 20 días. ¿Cuántos días-hombre se requirieron?
> 150 hombre x 20 día = 3.000 día x hombre.
> 
> ¿Se entiende?


Parece que quien no entiende que lo que lo que dices ya lo entendemos eres tú.
Lo que yo digo es que hablar de días hombre es muy ambiguo.
Que es más preciso hablar de horas hombre.
Porque si hablamos de días hombres no especificamos la duración de la jornada; y si hablamos de horas hombre expresamos muy concretamente que la duración de una hora es (perogrulladas aparte) de sesenta minutos.
Y tan es así que  lo entendemos que pensamos lo mismo que tú: _puede variar en función de cuántas horas... _Con lo cual no aportas nada nuevo al hilo, ni aportas números precisos, a pesar de que lo abunda en tu respuesta son los números.


----------



## Gabriel

Ah... ¿O sea que estamos hace tres páginas discutiendo imprecisión de la equivalencia entre horas de trabajo y un día de trabajo?
Estoy de acuerdo con Ludaico: Este hilo se agotó en las primeras respuestas.

Pero ya que estamos dando vueltas en círculos, ¿es realmente tan imprecisa la unidad días-hombres?

Seguro, si estoy comparando un edificio levantado en China con un puente en Finlandia. Pero en un contexto más restringido, por ejemplo dentro de una empresa, no sólo es perfectamente válido sino que se vuelve imprescindible recurrir a los días-hombre, directa o indirectamente. Porque si no sé cuántas horas trabaja cada hombre por día, no sé cuánta gente voy a necesitar para hacer el trabajo por más que sepa cuántas horas-hombre requiere. El día-hombre es un punto intermedio entre el cálculo de horas-hombre y la dotación necesaria.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Más tiempo y esfuerzo se empleó en discutir el sexo de los ángeles.
En definitiva, que cada cual elija horas-hombre o días-hombre según estime pertinente. 
Por mi parte, ya me he decantado hace tiempo por horas-hombre y salario-hora. Hasta el momento no se discute la duración de la hora.


----------



## Gabriel

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En definitiva, que cada cual elija horas-hombre o días-hombre según estime pertinente.
> Por mi parte, ya me he decantado hace tiempo por horas-hombre y salario-hora. Hasta el momento no se discute la duración de la hora.


Cuando dices que "has decantado", ¿te refieres a que te acabas de convencer leyendo este foro o que es lo que aplicas hace tiempo?
Porque déjame decirte, horas-hombre y salario-hora viene bárbaro para saber cuánto te va a costar un trabajo, pero no para saber cuánta gente necesitas para completarlo en un tiempo determinado.
No, hasta que no incluyas cuántas horas por día trabaja un hombre, y ese es el factor convierte que convierte las horas-hombre en días-hombre:

(hora x hombre) / (hora/día) = día x hombre


----------



## Erreconerre

Gabriel said:


> Ah... ¿O sea que estamos hace tres páginas discutiendo imprecisión de la equivalencia entre horas de trabajo y un día de trabajo?
> Estoy de acuerdo con Ludaico: Este hilo se agotó en las primeras respuestas.
> 
> Pero ya que estamos dando vueltas en círculos, ¿es realmente tan imprecisa la unidad días-hombres?
> 
> Seguro, si estoy comparando un edificio levantado en China con un puente en Finlandia. Pero en un contexto más restringido, por ejemplo dentro de una empresa, no sólo es perfectamente válido sino que se vuelve imprescindible recurrir a los días-hombre, directa o indirectamente. Porque si no sé cuántas horas trabaja cada hombre por día, no sé cuánta gente voy a necesitar para hacer el trabajo por más que sepa cuántas horas-hombre requiere. El día-hombre es un punto intermedio entre el cálculo de horas-hombre y la dotación necesaria.


No creo que este hilo se haya agotado. Ten la seguridad de que si ya se hubiera agotado quienes seguimos participando en el hilo lo hubiéramos entendido antes y no hubiera sido necesario que alguien nos avisara que ya se agotó. Así ocurre normalmente. Pero este hilo no se ha agotado por una razón: No sabemos de qué estamos hablando.
 Por ejemplo, en una de tus respuestas veo una gran cantidad de números, cifras al por mayor, pero sin especificar a cuántas horas equivales una jornada o un día hombre. Así, sin saber qué estamos multiplicando, muy bien podemos multiplicar ajos por cebollas. 
Si pudiéramos decir que de acuerdo a esto o aquello una jornada o un día hombre equivale a equis número de horas con la misma certeza que decimos que una docena tiene doce unidades y un metro cien centímetros, el tema sí estaría agotado, porque no hay docenas de once unidades ni hay metro grande y metro chico.
Tal vez haya una respuesta. Tal vez no la haya. Pero aquí no lo sabemos. Para saber si la hay o no la hay tendremos que hacer muy algo distinto de lo que estamos haciendo ahora: apagar la calculadora y abrir los diccionarios.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Gabriel, si 'me he decantado hace tiempo por horas-hombre y salario-hora' no veo como puede haberme convencido un 'hilo' que empezó el 27 de noviembre.
Y si no sé cuantas horas tiene la jornada de trabajo que se toma en consideración, tampoco puedo saber cuanta gente necesito para cimpletar el trabajo en un tiempo determinado. Más gente con las 36 horas semanales francesas que con las 40 semanales del 'standard internacional'.

Horas-hombre : horas de jornada = días-hombre 

O sea, la pescadilla que se muerde la cola, y por eso dije que 'cada cual elija horas-hombre o días-hombre según estime pertinente'. 











.


----------



## Gabriel

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Gabriel, si 'me he decantado hace tiempo por horas-hombre y salario-hora' no veo como puede haberme convencido un 'hilo' que empezó el 27 de noviembre.
> Y si no sé cuantas horas tiene la jornada de trabajo que se toma en consideración, tampoco puedo saber cuanta gente necesito para cimpletar el trabajo en un tiempo determinado. Más gente con las 36 horas semanales francesas que con las 40 semanales del 'standard internacional'.


Es que sí, el factor de conversión de horas de trabajo a jornada de trabajo no es universal.
Tampoco lo es el salario, y sin embargo no pareces tener mayor objeción con salario/hora que mencionaste en tu comentario anterior.

Además, al revés de lo que propones, uno no puede elegir horas-hombre o días-hombre según estime pertinente, El uso de los días-hombre (o su equivalente (horas.hombre)/(horas/día)) es imprescindible e insustituible por las horas-hombre, como ya lo he explicado.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Gabriel said:


> Es que sí, el factor de conversíon de horas de trabajo a jornada de trabajo no es universal.
> Tampoco lo es el salario, y sin embargo no pareces tener mayor objeción con salario/hora que mencionaste en tu comentario anterior.
> 
> Además, al revés de lo que propones, uno no puede elejir horas-hombre o días-hombre según estime pertinente, El uso de los días-hombre (o su equivalente (horas.hombre)/(horas/día)) es imprescindible e insustituible por las horas-hombre, como ya lo he explicado.



O no me hago entender o entiendes lo que no digo. Menciono el salario-hora como concepto, pero no como unidad de valor universal, condición que sí tiene horas-hombre. El salario-hombre, dentro de un país, no es el mismo en todas las empresas, y dentro de estas cambia en el tiempo según variables como la inflación o los resultados; y no es igual para todas las categorías laborales, puestos de trabajo, antigüedad en la empresa y otras circusntancias personales. 
Si de las horas-hombre se pueden calcular mediante una sencilla operación aritmética los días-hombre, y viceversa ¿que problema plantea la libertda de elegir -no elejir- una u otra magnitud? Por ello no creo poder encontrar ni entender más argumentos en pro o en contra u otra opción.


----------



## Gabriel

Una vez más, es que las horas-hombre no sirven para calcular dotación, a menos que se introduzca un segundo valor, horas/día, o la magnitud que combina ambos valores en uno solo, días-hombre. Si me dices que en lugar de usar días-hombre usarás conjuntamente horas-hombre y horas/día, entonces sí, es lo mismo. Ambas opciones plantean la misma ambigüedad o indefinición (si no hay mayor información): ¿Cuántas horas tiene un día laboral?


----------

